# Texas Pasture and Livestock (Cattle) Management Workshop



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

The annual 2010 Texas Pasture and Livestock Management Workshop held at the Texas AgriLife Research and Extension Center at Overton, in northeast Texas near Tyler/Longview/Kilgore will be conducted March 30 to April 1. The course begins on Tuesday at 8AM and ends on Thursday at noon.

This is an excellent opportunity for beginning forage and livestock growers and those wanting additional information to get a head start on the latest knowledge available relative to soil fertility, fertilizers, soil testing, soil acidity and liming, cool-season (rye, ryegrass, oats, grazing wheat, clovers, etc.) and warm season (bermudagrass, bahiagrass, sorghum sudan, alfalfa, etc.) forage production, pasture management, hay production, grazing management, cattle body condition scoring, cattle handling (vaccination/dehorning/castration/etc.), working cattle with cow dogs, beef cattle selection, breeding, nutrition, bull selection, production economics, and much more. A new feature this year will be feral hogs- the problem, control methods, etc.

To learn more and register go to:

Texas AgriLife Research and Extension Center at Overton

At the top left of this web site under "Beef Cattle, Deer, Wildlife and Fisheries" click on Pasture & Livestock Management Workshop for the Novice ("Grazing School") 2010









If, after visiting this web site, you still have question, post a reply and I'll attempt to find answers to your questions.


----------

